# Porter Cable 690 Insert Plate



## RLVPittsburg (May 10, 2011)

I have a very basic question about insert plates.

I recently purchased a PC 690 and installed in into a Rockler Router Table.

I then purchased a Freud (1/2 Shaft) Bit that has a bit diameter larger than the hole in the insert plate ( I think the hole in the insert plate is maybe 1 1/2 inch) and the router bit is slightly larger than that. So my thinking was -- oh well I need an insert plate with a larger hole.

So looking thru the catalogs it appears that the next size from the one that came with the router is 2 1/4 or maybe 2 1/2 inch which to me is too big.

Am I missing something very basic about insert plates here ??????


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Roy

You need a plate like below, many fall into that trap about plates 

All-In-One Router Plate Kit

Router accessories

To make it safe to use the smaller bits on your table setup get the set below..
http://www.harborfreight.com/9-piece-router-base-brass-inserts-98628.html

========



RLVPittsburg said:


> I have a very basic question about insert plates.
> 
> I recently purchased a PC 690 and installed in into a Rockler Router Table.
> 
> ...


----------



## RLVPittsburg (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for your help Bob


----------

